# FInding a unit *small* enough--



## joann5 (Aug 15, 2009)

J.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Aug 16, 2009)

Check out this place they deal in small Victorian fire places. Has lots of information.
gascoals.net


----------



## joann5 (Aug 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 17, 2009)

At this point I'm assuming you don't care about meeting code.  There are a lot of things you could do, but I'm not sure you should do them...  The two biggest problems I see with your most recent plan are carbon monoxide leaking into the house through the cracks in the flue, lack of fire protection (although not as much of an issue with NG), and 90%+ of your heat going up that 14"x6" chimney.  As I mentioned earlier, sticking a 5.5" 316ti liner down that flue should be fairly cheap.  To do it right you want to have it insulated as well, which you'd probably want to have it poured in.  You're not talking about a ton of money here, but this should be done so you don't have to worry about poisoning your family or burning the house down.  Once this is done you can burn whatever you want in there, including coal, wood, NG, etc w/o concern.

If you need a cheap (but top quality) 316ti liner, contact MagnaFlex here on the board... he'll take care of you for the liner.  Regarding insulation, block it off at the base and pouring in vermiculite might be your best/cheapest option.


----------



## joann5 (Aug 17, 2009)

[


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I suspect it would be okay for some period of time.  I believe the combustion byproduct (condensate) is slightly corrosive.  I don't know how this would effect your chimney over time... that's something else you might want to look into.  Regardless, if you do this you absolutly should install a CO monitor in the room.

If you just need the burner, look into one of the vent-less appliances and consider ordering all the replacement parts you'd need to make it functional... that or buy the appliance and scrap the cabinet.  You'd want to include the CO monitor safety hardware as into the system as well, that's why I was thinking buy the appliance and scrap the unwanted cabinet.


----------



## joann5 (Aug 20, 2009)

T


----------

